# Busted front diff!!!



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Kinda a late post, but I busted the front diff in the Ranger back in November riding at Tower Trax. The next week end tore the front end out off my Jimmy, helluva time!!! Any who to make a long story short I have this bad boy on the way, billet aluminum heavy duty case.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That new diff looks bulletproof. I've seen the same failure on a ranger. I guess the front diffs are always the weak links.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Dang that is come carnage indeed.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh yeah,,, reverse chain here I come!!! That will be the next upgrade once it fails.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost have it built!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice. I love the look of a part that has been machined from a block of aluminum. I bet it was pricey though.

Should be riding instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It wasn't cheap, but better than buying a third stock diff.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow! Can I ask how much that ran you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

So you replace it with stock internals correct?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

The case it self was around $900. Yes you use all internals an the side plate. They used a smaller seal on the pinion shaft to strengthen that cover. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope she holds up. That's a stout looking case tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

